# Great Stuff / Tips -N- Tricks?



## Guest (Dec 16, 2005)

Alright, I tried to make a slide in background for my already planted viv. with two pieces of acrylic. This was my first time working with great stuff. So I thought I would share, with the newbies, a couple of things that I learned the hard way (2 cans of GS + acrylic + driftwood + aquatic pots = $$$$) 

I thought I had a really cool design going on. I cut the plexi to fit the inside of the tank. Then I cut it in half so I could slide it in the tank in two pieces to make it easier to fit. I put it in the tank, and dry fitted the wood where I wanted it, and traced the locations on the plexi. Marked where I wanted to place the pots for plants. Alright, Fits good and I have got it all mapped out. 8) 

I pulled it out and laid it on the table, and started foaming away. To make a long story short. It didn't quite end up the way I wanted it to. I wasn't real happy with the way it looked when I was done foaming it, and about a half hour later, the thing was probably 6 to 8 inches thick. This stuff really expands (go figure :roll: ) So now it is way to thick to use it the tank the way I had planed, and doesn't look that "natural" either. :evil: 

Lesson #1 - Get an extra can to practice on some cardboard or something to get a feel for it. 
#2 - don't spray your beads on, at full blast, after a couple of really big beads, I figured out that you can adjust the flow rate with different amounts of pressure to the nozzle. ( I thought it was like spray paint, ON or OFF ). 
#3 Straight, or solid lines look tacky. I will try more of a "spot" form, or "dots" next time. 
#4 Get some advice from these Veterans on this board, as to how they do theres. Which is why I am sharing my defeat  , in hopes that the pro's will share some of there tips and pointers that they have learned along the way. 

So give it up guys/gals, Got any "hints" that might help us new guys out? 

Thanks, 
Mike


----------



## Auhsoj27 (Jun 3, 2005)

After the foam has _slightly_ cured and there is a skin on it, you can pinch and push it a little to persuade it into a different shape. It helps to have very wet fingers, or better yet wear wet rubber gloves.

When you press on the coco bedding or whatever you're going to use, really push it on. Don't be dainty. And if you are using the coco, it's best if it is completely dry. Pop it into the oven to suck the moisture out if you have to.


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2005)

If its too thick you could certainly always carve it to your desired thicknes and shape. As long as you get some cgood coverage with the coco no one will ever know the difference.

Matt


----------



## pa.walt (Feb 16, 2004)

isnt there 3 different expansion types. the blue expanded the least right. 
yeah testing it to see how much it expandes is also i good idea.


----------



## bogart6868 (Oct 5, 2005)

after it cures completely.. take a hobby knife, utility knife or razor blade to it.. carve away. In my opinion you get a much better surface after you shave and carve it down. You can also create ledges and caves in the foam this way. 

ONE CAUTION - LET IT DRY COMPLETELY BEFORE ATTEMPTING THIS.. it will take at least a day.. sometimes 3 or 4 to completely cure depending on the humidity and thickness of foam. 

I follow the.. it is easier to have to much and shave some then to try and add more later.. 

Good luck with it..


----------



## Dane (Aug 19, 2004)

A few tips:
1. Don't be afraid to press in cork, leaves, twigs etc into the silicone when you're adding the covering over the foam. It will be much more pleasing than just using plain coco. 
2. Also, you might think about using a soil/coco mix for the same effect. 
3. You can carve out depressions in the foam that can be filled with soil for growing small terrestrial plants.
4. Misting the foam after applying it will speed cure time.


----------



## Homer (Feb 15, 2004)

My number one tip: don't be in too big of a hurry. The only time I have ever had problems with contraction with GS is when I was trying to build up a big layer all at once. Take it a little at a time, and build it up. Let one layer cure, then add another. It takes time, but it lets you consider your design as you go.

By the way, a serrated bread knife works well for carving the GS.


----------



## defaced (May 23, 2005)

If you want to clean it up after it's cured and just start over I'm pretty sure it disolves with acetone (finger nail polish remover). If you're concerned about chemicals then get a knife and a wire brush wheel for a drill and start digging your wood out and use the brush wheel to get the GS off the wood.



*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2005)

Thanks guys, 

These are some great tips. Gives me a whole new outlook on how to use this product. Spraying it on is just the first step. Then you get to get creative. :wink: 
I thought my attempt was ruined, but maybe I can save it after all. 

Will see....


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2005)

Well I thought I would share the outcome of my first try with this stuff. Thanks to all your tips, I think I have made a pretty cool background. I don't have it in yet. I want to make sure everthing dries up real well.





















Here is the viv it's going in.











And here is the gang. 











As always, Thanks for all your help! :wink:


----------

